# Complications of Body Piercing



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 14, 2008)

The Complications of Body Piercing
June 13, 2008
_New York Times Blog_

Body piercing in places other than the ear often leads to complications like infections, swelling and bleeding, a new study shows.

The data, compiled in Britain by the Health Protection Agency and the London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine, show that 25 percent of piercings in body areas other than the earlobe lead to complications, with one in 100 piercings resulting in a hospital admission. More than 10,000 people ages 16 and older took part in the survey, which was published online today by the _British Medical Journal_. A 2002 study of American college students also reported a high rate of complications, with 17 percent of students complaining of problems, including bleeding and infection. Nipple piercing appeared to be the most risky, with a 21 percent rate of bleeding or injury.

About 10 percent of the adult population in Britain has a non-earlobe body piercing. Prevalence estimates in the United States are harder to come by, but the 2002 report, published in the Mayo Clinic Proceedings, found that 51 percent of the college students surveyed had some sort of piercing, not counting pierced earlobes among the women.

In that study, 38 percent of male students had pierced ears, either in the lobe or elsewhere, whereas 4 percent had pierced tongues and 3 percent had pierced nipples. Among female students, pierced earlobes weren?t counted, but 29 percent had piercings elsewhere on their ears. Another 16 percent had pierced tongues, 6 percent had pierced nipples and 32 percent had pierced navels.

In the British study, 16-year-olds with piercings were also more likely to suffer from complications, with almost a third reporting problems and 15 percent seeking professional help. Although most piercings were performed in specialist piercing shops, the researchers noted that a ?worrying? 9 percent of tongue piercings were performed by nonspecialists. In every anatomical site, including the tongue and genital areas, the study authors said they found a number of people who had performed the piercing themselves or had it done by a friend or relative.

The most common problems with piercings were swelling, infection and bleeding. Almost half of tongue piercings resulted in complications in the British survey. 

The growing popularity of body piercings could ?place a significant burden on health services for many years,? the researchers said.


----------



## Space_Monkey12321 (Jun 22, 2008)

David Baxter said:


> The growing popularity of body piercings could “place a significant burden on health services for many years,” the researchers said.



This is absolutely absurd. Such a low number of cases will not put any significant burden on the medical system. The only things keeping this country from having a perfectly fine medical system is alcohol and tobacco. There are more emergency room visits and bed days related to alcohol use than any other substandce/injury/general illness, it has also been shown to cause breast cancer in women (7% increased chance with every drink per day added), and esophegial cancers and ulcers. It can cause severe addiction leading to death by stroke or sezure if an attempt is made to stop too briskly. And tobacco is the leading cause of one of our deadliest terminal illness. 

My point is, piercing complications are a annoyance more than anything, NOT a significant burden or a problem worth investing effort and funds.

*sorry no time to spellcheck, late for work!!


----------



## Banned (Jun 22, 2008)

The only thing I have pierced besides earlobes is my nose, and that's my limit, for all the reasons stated in the above article.  I'm just not willing to risk infections, complications, and injury.


----------



## Lana (Jun 22, 2008)

This article doesn't touch on other complications as a result of piercings.  I know people that have had piercings in tongue, nipples, navel, and elsewhere   Ones with tongue had exprienced chipped teeth (common).  Ones with nipples have lost feeling in the nipple where others developed supersensitivity making wearing of any nipple jewelerry unbearable.  Navel I haven't heard much about, but because my own navel is very sensitive, I can see how that could get infected quickly.  Piercings elsewhere have resulted in loss of sensation, tearing of tissue, and piercing being pushed out by the body (don't know the term for it), and infections (especially for women).  All in all, it's risky business.


----------



## sister-ray (Jun 22, 2008)

Personally I think I will stick with the ears only, especially after seeing some of the things that can happen with piercings in other areas. Though in the end its totally a personal choice and I am sure that most people know the risks when having it done.


----------



## Retired (Jun 22, 2008)

Why do people do this in the first place


----------



## Daniel (Jun 22, 2008)

To be cool, of course.  All those piercings help keep the body cool in the summer


----------



## Retired (Jun 22, 2008)

> All those piercings help keep the body cool in the summer



I get it...cross ventilation!

:cool2:


----------



## Daniel (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah.  On the serious side, one guy's explanation for why some people do it:



> It all began with the Cartesian split between mind and body, according to Kenneth Gergen, Ph.D., a professor of psychology at Swarthmore College and author of The Saturated Self (Basic Books, 1991). "We already came into the present century prepared to manipulate and alter the body. The mind is figured as more central than the body and has the right to alter the body."
> 
> ..."If you live in a world where you've got to measure up in so many ways, you can't do it. One response is to challenge the standards in the most horrific way possible, by mutilating the body as a mode of *social rebellion*."
> 
> Psychology Today: Change of Face...Change of Fate



A more richer perspective:



> Although many people get a tattoo, piercing, or brand simply to be in style or to be trendy, individuals mark or modify their bodies for a great variety of reasons.  Some people are motivated by the desire to be in control.  They believe they should be able to decorate their bodies any way they please and should not have to explain or justify their choices.  Others contend that their tattoos and piercings represent who they are and emphasize their individuality and creativity.  Still others, sometimes called "modern primitive," want to establish a link with ancient people or traditional cultures as a response to what they perceive as the superficiality of Western society.
> 
> Body Marks: Tattooing,Piercing - Google Book Search


----------



## Banned (Jun 22, 2008)

I have tattoos...I got them to be cool    Not really...I have no idea why I got them.  It seemed like a good idea at the time.  I was just 18 and put them in places where I can show them off if I want to or cover them up if I need to.  One is a cat and one is a rabbit (Thumper).  Shockingly, no dogs...yet.  I still want a couple more, but I haven't decided what to get or where to put them, so until then, I'm holding off.

My niece got her tongue pierced last year and it got infected.  Not that I would ever want to do the same, but it was enough to convince me that it was a bad idea...something I knew to start with anyway but....


----------



## countingpulses (Jul 3, 2008)

Well one of the main problems with body modifications, piercings in general, is either over-cleaning the area more than recommended for a healthy healing period, and not cleaning around the pierced area definitely results in nasty infections and the sorts. And for some people they may be allergic to the jewelry, where complications may occur. There are lots of reasons somebody can get complications for body modifications. It's not so much being pierced anywhere else but the ear lobes, but how you get it done. Everybody has to do their research on the steps you can expect and what reputable, professional piercers should tell you. The artist's job is over once he pierces any of your body part(s). The rest is up to you to take care of it and let it heal nicely.


----------

